# Webcam - USB Video Device - “Your video device does not exist.”



## esafarloo (Dec 23, 2004)

*Webcam - USB Video Device - “Your video device does not exist.”*

Hello friends, :wave:

I haven't used my webcam in ages and decided to use it again, plugged it in and installed the provided drivers/application and the webcam didn’t seem to work; so i hurriedly presumed that the webcam wasn't working so therefore decided to purchase the following off eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370168419108

However i am having issues with this webcam as well.
When i launch the provided application “QPlayCap v1.53” i instantly get the error message “Your video device does not exist.” 

The provided manual on the mini CD do state the following which is where i become stuck: 

When in device manager (Control panel > System > Hardware tab > Device manager)

“You will see a picture then open Imaging devices and right click the USB Video Device. Choose Properties .”

For me, my computer doesn’t have “USB Video Device” under “Imaging Devices” in the device manager. Is there a plug-in/driver I need to download and install. 

I did download and install the following; http://download.cnet.com/USB-Video-Device/3000-2110_4-207780.html

Which did seem to resolve the issue and list "USB Video Device" under the imagery category in the device manager and therefore the webcam was working. i then continued with the rest of the manual to update the driver and the webcam seemed to work for a few minutes then the QPlayCap v1.53 application crashed and "USB Video Device" under the imagery category in the device manager no longer appeared. I have since reinstalled the driver but to no avail. Please help :4-dontkno

Please find the provided manual attached.

Thank you very much.

Kind regards ray:
Emil Safarloo


----------



## esafarloo (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Webcam - USB Video Device - “Your video device does not exist.”*

Any ideas; anyone?!


----------

